# Hiram: Hiram Farm Living and Learning Community



## Ohio News RSS (Mar 1, 2008)

img src="http://www.wkyc.com/genthumb/genthumb.ashx?e=5h=80w=110i=/assetpool/images/090619095514_autism farm.jpg" border="0" /PHIRAM -- Hiram Farm Living and Learning Community helps adults with autism function in society while earning a paycheck at the same time./Pimg src="http://feeds2.feedburner.com/~r/WkycOutdoors/~4/GeNNgikO7EY" height="1" width="1"/

More...


----------

